# DragonBlade (Aegwynn Allianz) sucht ! Wir sind eine familiäre Gilde! Altersdurchschnitt Ü30



## HuiPries (21. März 2014)

Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat?

Prima - Eure Suche könnte hier zu Ende sein.

DragonBlade ist eine kleine, etablierte und familiäre Gemeinschaft!
Wir sind eine "Mitmachgilde", die von und mit ihren Mitgliedern lebt.

Unsere Gilde besteht aus Mitspielern die Verheiratet sind, Kinder und Freunde haben und daher auch nur eins wollen, nämlich Spass mit anderen Spielern.

- Wir sind kein Progress-Raid und keine Herogilde und wollen es auch nicht werden
- Wir wollen keine First-Kills
- Wir sind alle erwachsen und wollen unsere Freizeit entspannt genießen
- Wir wollen trotzdem "erfolgreich" mit Spaß und zuverlässigen, netten Leuten WoW geniessen und zusammen raiden.

Aktuell suchen wir also alle Leute denen bewusst ist, dass es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt. *Herzlich Willkommen sind auch Neulinge und Wiedereinsteiger!*

Ihr solltet das 18 Lebensjahr vollendet haben, in besonderen Ausnahmefällen oder bei Familienangehörigen sehen wir das Ganze jedoch nicht so eng. *(wohler fühlt Ihr Euch wahrscheinlich ab 25, der Altersdurchschnitt ist Ü30...)*

Am wichtigsten ist uns jedenfalls die Gemeinschaft, und wir legen größten Wert auf ein angenehmes und freundliches Miteinander. Hilfestellung und Unterstützung sind uns selbstverständlich, die Teilnahme an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten ist sehr gerne gesehen, aber kein Muss.
*Wir haben einen eigenen TS3 Server und sind dort auch aktiv!*

Menschen, die das Klima nachhaltig stören, haben keinen Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft.

Wenn dir gefällt, was du hier über uns gelesen hast, und du Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden willst, dann melde dich einfach bei uns

BattleTag: Elypso#2767
Bis dahin viele Grüße

DragonBlade

 

EDIT:

Wir freuen uns über alle die sich uns bisher angeschlossen haben!


----------



## HuiPries (22. August 2014)




----------



## HuiPries (25. August 2014)




----------



## HuiPries (2. Oktober 2014)




----------



## HuiPries (3. Oktober 2014)

./push


----------



## HuiPries (5. Oktober 2014)

./push :ph34r:


----------



## HuiPries (7. Oktober 2014)

./push


----------



## HuiPries (10. Oktober 2014)

./push


----------



## HuiPries (17. Oktober 2014)

./push


----------



## HuiPries (21. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------



## HuiPries (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## HuiPries (26. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------



## Rainbow Dash (26. Oktober 2014)

Das klingt ja alles gut, aber leider Spiele ich auf einem anderen Server. Ich wünsch euch jedoch viel Erfolg bei der Mitglieder suche =)


----------



## HuiPries (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich danke dir

Rainbow Dash!


----------



## Terguk (27. Oktober 2014)

Hiho. Ich hätte Interesse. Bin gerade nach meine 2 Jährigen Pause bei Wow wieder eingestiegen


----------



## HuiPries (29. Oktober 2014)

Wir freuen uns über Terguks Beitritt


----------



## HuiPries (31. Oktober 2014)

/push :ph34r:


----------



## HuiPries (3. November 2014)

Hallo meine Lieben, unser Text hat sich ein klein wenig verändert


----------



## HuiPries (5. November 2014)

/push


----------

